# B7 hid upgrade light install



## my90coupe (May 22, 2012)

I just picked up a set of CAN BUS HIDS from DDM tuning. Im sure many people have already heard of and use DDM hid kits, but this new kit is very nice and especially good for cars with the bulb warning systems. I had a set of their 4500k hids in the car, after problems with one light shutting off on initial turn on I had purchased their relay kit fixing that issue but even with their error eliminators my b7 still knew something was up and continued to give the error warning. I had even tried coding the car to let it think it was a xenon still no good, sadly the car is to smart for its own good. Im sure many people with b7's and many other models have a similar issue and hate the error warning. This new kit from DDM has solved all my problems and look great. 

link to the kit 
http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/Ultra-Canbus-HID-Kit

Install was very easy no different than any other hid kit on the market just plug and play. i did open up the back covers of my lights to allow the wires through since inside the headlights is to small an area. The b7 bulb fitment is the best ive ever installed they snapped right in just like an oem bulb no messing with the tabs or gluing them in needed. once the bulbs are in connect the power and ground wires black and white male to the female side of the oem bulb connector, then connect the ballast the the connectors on the harness coming off the bulb/original bulb plug.

light output is great, looks just like an oem xenon bulb color wise if picking the 4500k. 

pics of the light output and color as well as the car in gear showing no warnings





all i need to do now is aim the headlight lights, they were way off before but could hardly tell with the poor output of the original bulbs


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

What glare, officer?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

good thing I moved out of the Montville area....


----------



## wankel7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Let me get this straight. 

You installed a HID bulb into a reflector housing?

Ugh. 

You think the output looks great. It doesn't. 

Your lighting is a danger to other drivers.

DDM Tuning preys upon the ignorance of people that buy this crap. HID lighting involves three components. Bulb, Ballast, and a projector. You skipped a step in not installing a projector. 

Please reconsider and think about doing this right. www.theretrofitsource.com


----------



## cel91 (Jan 16, 2015)

you are incorrect. A projector is used to step down the light from the inside. The outside of a projector buld is smooth while the inside is step glass. As long as you have a way to difuse the light you don't blind on coming traffic. Acura proved that years ago. Projectors became very popular because of the look that they produced.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

cel91 said:


> you are incorrect. A projector is used to step down the light from the inside. The outside of a projector buld is smooth while the inside is step glass. As long as you have a way to difuse the light you don't blind on coming traffic. Acura proved that years ago. Projectors became very popular because of the look that they produced.


Also incorrect.

The step is from the cutoff shield

The reflector, shapes the light pattern to the exposed projector lens

A fresnel or dimpled lens pattern will diffuse the light, softening the cutoff 

BMW has long been a proponent of projector lights from halogen to HID


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd suggest oru H7RC kit:
http://deautokey.com/category/hid-led-headlight-fog-light-kits

It is created for the reflector housing and creates no blinding glare:


















They ship free - lifetime warranty - no blinding glare - plug and play error free operation


----------



## wankel7 (Nov 30, 2013)

cel91 said:


> you are incorrect. A projector is used to step down the light from the inside. The outside of a projector buld is smooth while the inside is step glass. As long as you have a way to difuse the light you don't blind on coming traffic. Acura proved that years ago. Projectors became very popular because of the look that they produced.


Do what? Stepped glass? You mean a fresnel lense vs a clear lense? I have clear lenses on my retrofit and do not get flashed. 

Projectors aren't popular because of a look. They are common because they do the job correctly. Which happens to look good 

Diffused light isn't what prevents glare. It is proper aimming and a cut off shield with the proper step.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

wankel7 said:


> Projectors aren't popular because of a look. They are common because they do the job correctly.


I think you've been reading too much junk on VWvortex! There's nothing "correct" about how projectors work. I think they are just more popular because they allow for smaller headlights - giving car designers more flexibility in front end design. They are probably more costly to build than reflectors and therefor are on more 'high end' car models - that's certainly true for HIDs. So there's is the perception that they are better - I'll give HIDs points for longer life than halogens and a little more efficiency - but not much else.



wankel7 said:


> Diffused light isn't what prevents glare. It is proper aimming and a cut off shield with the proper step.


There is more to headlight beam patterns than the cut off. Lots of images on VWvortex with what people think is a good beam pattern just because there is a sharp cut off but the rest of the beam is a disaster.

Nothing is more annoying to me as a tiny little beady projector with bright blue hot spot right in the center because somebody threw a 50watt HID 8000K "kit" in a halogen projector! A little "diffusion" among other things would be welcome!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Take a look at this recent review for our xenon h7rc kits - as you can see this is not blinding anyone and the headlights look the same as a projector when looking at them:


Scoper50 said:


> I purchased this kit last week and I have to say I am impressed. The transaction went smoothly and the package arrived at my door step in 2 days. The shipping was free and it was still sent 2-day priority mail. Beats waiting 5-7 business days for sure. The kit arrived in very good packaging with no damage. I'm not sure where these parts are made, but they seem to be of high quality. When I was handling the pieces I didn't feel like I was holding a bunch of cheap chinese junk. It appears that this kit is made to last and won't have to be replaced next year like some other aftermarket stuff I've came across
> 
> The install was very simple. The most difficult part was trying to get the female bulb connector through the mounting clip. Upon first glance it doesn't appear to fit. But if you wiggle things around and flex the clip a little, it does go through. Everything else was almost too easy.
> 
> ...



Take a look at a side by side photo h7rc kit vs projector:










http://deautokey.com/category/hid-led-headlight-fog-light-kits

Far away beam angle of the h7rc kit:


----------

